# Puesto que / siempre que



## IlPetaloCremisi

Cuàl es la diferencia entre estas dos expresiones?


----------



## replicante

Puesto que es una locución conjuntiva causal y equivale a ya que, dado que, visto que.
Siempre que es una locución conjuntiva condicional y equivale a con tal de que, a condición de que.
La proposición introducida por 'siempre que' lleva el verbo en subjuntivo.


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

Entonces a ver si he entendido...por ejemplo se dice :

Voy al cine con vosotros _siempre que_ volvamos a casa temprano ? ?


----------



## irene.acler

Yo creo que sí, que está bien.


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

Quindi come si tradurrebbe l'italiano posto che ?
Perchè in italiano si può anche dire : vengo al cinema posto che torniate presto.


----------



## irene.acler

"Posto che" se puede traducir con: puesto que, dado que, ya que.
En tu frase "vengo al cinema posto che torniate presto", "posto che" no se puede traducir con la expresión española "puesto que", sino con "siempre que/si/con tal de que".


----------



## replicante

Se puede decir:
Voy al cine puesto que, ya que  volvéis pronto.(indic.)
Voy al cine siempre que, con tal de que volváis pronto. (subj.)


----------



## Vchap

Siempre que, o siempre y cuando: purchè 

Podéis venir a mi casa siempre y cuando seáis pocos

Potete venire a casa mia purchè non siate in molti

(creo que esta bien la traducción, si no, corregidla porfa!)


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

replicante said:


> Se puede decir:
> Voy al cine puesto que, ya que  volvéis pronto.(indic.)
> Voy al cine siempre que, con tal de que volváis pronto. (subj.)



Entonces esa es la diferencia!
*Puesto que + indic.
Siempre que + subj.

*Pero el significado es lo mismo!
Gracias Replicante!!


----------



## Vchap

No, el significado no es el mismo!

...puesto que volvéis pronto> porque volvéis pronto
...siempre que volváis pronto> sólo en el caso de que volváis pronto


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

Ah...vale! Ahora entiendo!
Datemi tempo che ci arrivo jeje...piano piano...


----------



## replicante

El significado no es el mismo, la primera es causal y la segunda, condicional.

(si lo quieres simplificar lo máximo posible, sustitúyelas por 'porque' y 'si')

1) puesto que, ya que, visto que, dado que
2) siempre que, siempre y cuando, con tal de que, a condición de que


Siempre que:
la proposición introducida por ella lleva el verbo en subjuntivo: 
_"Siempre que tú también estés conforme, acepto la propuesta."_
Siempre y cuando:
la proposición introducida por ella lleva el verbo en subjuntivo:
_"Serán admitidos, siempre y cuando lleven el visto bueno del director"._
Con tal de que:
la proposición introducida por ella lleva el verbo en subjuntivo:
_"Les da igual, con tal de que no se les moleste"._
"Con tal de que" alterna con la forma "con tal que", hoy más rara.


----------



## karunavera

Pues las proposiciones "siempre que/con tal de que" pueden ser traducidas por "a patto che"....o me estoy equivocando??


----------

